# Stocking my 20 Gallon



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Well its moving time for my fishies... the 125 is all ready for fish to slowly start going in. Which brings me up to my question. I will be having the two damsels that are currently in my 55 gallon going into my 20 gallon. They are real terrors in my 55 an I REALLY don't want to deal with them harrassing my more peaceful tankmates that will be going in to my 125. So here is my question

What should I add besides the damsels? I have 1 3 Lined, and 1 Blue... 
I was thinking maybe a semi-aggressive pseudochromis, but have very little experience with them... Any suggestions?


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

20L or 20H ?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

unfortunately H. Eventually it will be home to numorous immature banggali cardinalfish that I will be breeding  but for now damsels will do.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

sweet.
I just traded away my male banggai (I'm switching the tank to an Atlantic\Carribean biotope) - very cool fish.

Maybe a sunrise dottyback (_Pseudochromis flavivertix_) - I generally have fewer problems with these in the store than with most of the other psuedos (normally any fish in the same display\sales tank as a psuedo ends up with torn fins, even damsels)

I'm assuming you want fish that will be easy to catch\remove when you need the 20 for the cardinals, and fish that will be able to mix with your other fishes in one of your other tanks ?

How about a lawnmower blenny or maybe a royal gramma ?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

eventually I will have a seperate tank for the damsels and whatever else I put in the tank... all I want is a general list of what I could put in there... really its just a temperary thing (for about a year)


----------

